# "Cruze" font



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

What is your need?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Through some searching I came across the font "Klavika Condensed Light" - although I don't think it's a 100% match.

Also discovered that GM has a habit of making their own stuff - Especially in the case that you don't need a full font pack when you only 5 letters 

Finally, I'm told that most General Managers of dealerships have access to the "GM Asset Central" with all their logos, etc. Doesn't hurt to ask if you can get your hands on something that way.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks.

The plan is to take some vinyl that I have left over from redoing the center console and adding that to the chrome strip on the trunk lid. But before it's applied, I'm going to take it to the local sign shop and have the cut out the text Chevy Cruze Turbo so that you see the chrome as the lettering.

Although, I do like Rockwell Extra Bold as well.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Although, I do like Rockwell Extra Bold as well.


That font won't work well for vinyl. As it heats and cools and stretches and shrinks the little tails on the letters will start to look weird and peel. You'll want to stick with a Sans Serif font.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Tahoma Bold might not be bad?? After looking at Rockwell full size, I see what you mean. The H Z would be a bugger.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Go to brandsoftheworld.com and search cruze. They have the logo in vector format which is what the vinyl cutters use


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

If they don't know what to do with that for some reason let me know and I can cut out what you need and ship it.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

That's not a problem. I've been working for a sign shop for 8 years doing everything besides the graphical work. Thanks though 

Printing, plotting, building, installing and vehicle wraps.


----------

